# 5 lug hubs



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i plan on putting an rb25det in a 91 240. the first thing i thought was holy crap thats gonna b fast the second thing i thought was holy crap how am i gonna stop that giant hunk of metaltraveling at high speeds so i looked into five lug conversions so i can fit some 300zx brakes. now the question is can 300 zx fit on the stock spindles? or should i buy aftermarket hubs or hubs straight from the nissan factory. i heard that if i used the 300zx hubs im gonna need 300zx spindles and control arms and im going to b working enough under the hhod with the rb motor. i dont have time or money to do a suspension change like that. dont get me wrong imnot afrad of a little work its just i have just about enough cash for the motor and some extra goodies but not a suspension and the five lug hubs are a must. if anyone can shed some light on my problem it will b highly appreciated


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a good write up on the subject


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

you can fit z32 brakes on ur 4x114.3 hubs. all you need to do is cut out/remove the dirt shield and redrill the rotors into a 4x114.3 pattern

if you convert to 5 lug, z32 brakes will bolt on w/o having to redrill your rotors. it also allows for a much wider range of aftermarket wheel selections ( not too many wheels come in 4x114.3 bolt pattern ).

the link mille-161 posted will have just about all the info you will need for z32 brakes/5lug conversion


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its cheap to goto a machine shop to re-drill the rotors.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

other then being able to put better rims on are there any diffrences from useing four lugs or five lug hubs?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

nope


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

need there be better brakes and better wheels


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

depends what you use your car for 

a lot of people say that the z32 brakes are overkill for daily driving but if you go to the track once in awhile or do some canyon road driving, it's worth the money i suppose. as for wheels go, there are some decent wheels that fit the 4x114.3 bolt pattern but most of then have sucky width/offsets.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they are not overkill of your car is over 200 hp at wheels


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

whats everything im going to need if i get the z32 rotors re drilled for the 240 hub other then the brakes. will i need some sort of adapter kit?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> http://nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx_brakes
> This is a good write up on the subject


^^^


----------

